# لماذا تحترق كنائس الاقباط بمصر ولا تحترق مساجد المسلمين ؟؟ هل النيران اسلامية ؟؟ ام انها بفعل مسلمين



## اثناسيوس الرسول (21 سبتمبر 2008)

لماذا تحترق كنائس الاقباط بمصر ولا تحترق مساجد المسلمين ؟؟ هل النيران اسلامية ؟؟ ام انها بفعل مسلمين 
*بقلم جاك عطاللة*
*




*
*خلال الشهور الاخيرة من هذا العام 2008 حدثت عدة حوادثحرق كنائس للاقباط الارثوذكس بالذات ولم تحدث اى حالة حرق مساجد وكالمعتاد بادرت حكومة الاخوان المحرقين الى اعطاء التفسير الهزلى عن سبب الحريق وهو بكل مرة ماس كهربائى او اشاعة ان الاقباط سوف يبنون كنيسة ويبدو ان علماء المسلمين قد استطاعو تبشير الكهرباء بالاسلام فأسلمت كرها او طوعا بدلا من دفع الجزية -الله اعلم- وسخروها ضد الاقباط مثلما سخروا قبلا الطير الابابيل لتضرب الكفار بحجارة من سجيل وهنا نعلن عن هذا السبق العلمى بالنشر قبل ان يسرقه العالمة زغلولة مخترع الاعجاز و ينسبه لنفسه.. سأسرد لكم فى هذه العجالة عدة حوادث وانقل من مرجع الدكتور عزت اندراوس موسوعة تاريخ اقباط مصر ولكن ابدا بالاحدث فالاقدم وسأقتصر على جزء صغير من فترة رياسة الرئيس المصرى الطويلة والتى سقمها وكرهها الشعب المصرى *
*1- يوم 19-9-2008 تم تدمير كنيسة الروم الارثوذكس الاثرية برشيد اليوم فى شهر رمضان الذى تطلق فيه شياطين التخريب والحرق والهدم والاضطهاد القس لوقا: الاقتحام تم صباح اليوم بحجة أن المستشار قام بشراء الكنيسة وتدمير الأيقونات ورفات القديسين وهدم سورها! جبرائيل: الكنيسة أثرية ويمارس الأقباط المصريين الصلاة فيها بعد تنازل الروم الأرثوذكس عنها متابعة – نادر شكري اقتحم مستشار وابنيه وكلاء نيابة وأكثر من خمسون بلطجي كنيسة الروم التي بيعت للأقباط الأرثوذكس بمدينة رشيد وقاموا بهدم أسوارها باستخدام البلدوزرات ما أدى إلى إصابة حارس الكنيسة "أشرف فهمي عبد الله" وتدمير رفات الأباء والقديسين والأيقونات وسرقة ونهب محلات المستأجرين بجوار الكنيسة. القس لوقا أسعد عوض راعي كنيسة مارمرقس برشيد والمفوض من قبل مطران البحيرة الأنبا باخوميوس بالصلاة في هذه الكنيسة أكد أن ما حدث غير مفهوم، حيث فوجئ بالاقتحام في ساعة مبكرة من صباح اليوم الجمعة في الخامسة صباحاً عقب السحور وصلاة الفجر من جانب المستشار محمد مصطفى كامل تيرانا وابنيه محمد ومحمود وكلاء النيابة، ورغم أن الكنيسة لم تبعد سوى أمتار قليلة عن مركز شرطة رشيد إلا أن قوات الشرطة لم تتدخل لمنع التعدي على الحرم المقدس للكنيسة والاعتداء على حارس الكنيسة وتقييده!!!*
*2- حريق بكنيسة مار جرجس هليوبوليس 18/8/2008 السبب غير معلوم شب حريق بماكينة الصوت الخاصة بكنيسة الأنبا بيشوي التابعة لكنيسة مارجرجس بهليوبوليس، مما نتج عنه دخان كثيف بقاعة الكنيسة وعلى الفور أبلغ عمال الكنيسة الأستاذ ميلاد بيباوي مدير حسابات الكنيسة بالحريق، وكان ذلك في تمام الساعة الثالثة والنصف، وما كان منه إلا أن اتصل برجال المطافئ، وبعد عشر دقائق فقط أي في تمام الثالثة وأربعون دقيقة حضر رجال المطافئ، وأيضا عدد كبير من القيادات الأمنية إلى مكان الحريق *
*3- في الساعة الواحدة ظهرا يوم الأحد الموافق 20 /11 /2005 تم الاعتداء على كنيسة مارجرجس بحى غيط العنب بواسطة الاخوان المسلمون وبمساعدة بعض البلطجية والمسجلين خطر ، وتم رشق الكنيسة بالحجارة والطوب مما أدى الى وجود بعض الخسائر فى جدار الكنيسة وتم تحطيم سيارة أحد الخدام و التى كانت تقف أمام الباب وكشك الأمن الموجود أمام الكنيسة.ومن المتوقع أن تكون هذه الأعمال بتحريض من مرشح الإخوان المسلمين فى انتخابات مجلس الشعب عن دائرة كرموز و غيط العنب " محمود عطية " فئات .وذلك ردا على اشتراك الأقباط بغزارة فى هذه الانتخابات - وكأن هذا ليس حقا من حقوقنا - وقد تم الاعتداء على المحلات الموجودة بالشارع العمومى بواسطة بعض البلطجية التابعين للإخوان المسلمينوبعد مرور أكثر من 12 ساعة على هذه الاعتداءات لم نجد ولا عربة أمن واحده أمام الكنيسة بل حضر أفراد من الشرطة" لا يتعدوا 3 أفراد " بالرغم من الوعود بتوافد عربات الأمن المركزى والقوات الخاصة، هذا وقد هدأ أباء الكنيسة من روع الشباب الذين حضروا من كل أنحاء المكان كى يقفوا داخل الكنيسة للدفاع عنها وأصروا على التواجد بها إلى وقت متأخر جدا لمواجهة أى عدوان أخر قد يحث من البلطجية و الأخوان المسلمين . فضلا عن الثورة العارمة بين شباب الكنيسة تعبر عن شعورهم لما حدث.انتشرت اللجان الانتخابية فى أماكن متعدده بحى غيط العنب و ذهب الناس للتصويت وفوجئنا بوجود جمع كبير من البلطجية موجود على باب كل لجنة حاملين السيوف والأسلحة البيضاء لإرهاب الداخلين لترشيح مرشح الإخوان المسلمين " محمود عطية" والذى قام بعمل مسيرات أو بالأحرى مظاهرات واعتداءات تندد بالحزب الوطنى و بالوحدة الوطنية " مش عايزين وحدة وطنية " " الاسلام هو الحل" " فين المسرحية محمود عطية أهه" متحديا المسيحيين شعبا ومرشحين بالبلطجية ومسجلين الخطر .وكان للنساء دورا بارزا جدا فى هذة المهزله الانتخابية وغير متوقعا بالمرة حيث أن شباب البلطجية يرهبون الشباب من المنتخبين ، وكان نساء البلطجية حاملين السيوف يرهبون شابات المنتخبات لكى يدلوا بأسواطهم لمرشح الاخوان المسلمين محمود عطيه .والجدير بالذكر هنا أن كل ما حدث كان يحدث أمام رجال الشرطة والمباحث دون أى تدخل لمنع أحداث الشغب والعنف مما يجعلك تشعر بأنهم إما متواطئين معهم أو تملكهم الخوف مما يحدث ولم نجد أمامنا إلا الله كى يحمينا من هؤلاء البلطجية والمسلحين .هذا واستمر الحال على هذا الأمر حتى الساعة الثالثة ظهرا ولكنه لم ينتهى على ذلك بل ازداد الوضع سوءا حيث تجمهر الإخوان المسلمون على اللجان الانتخابية بغزارة شديدة حاملين نفس السيوف والإسلحة البيضاء وكانوا يههدون كل من يدخل بالقتل إن لم يصوت لصالح مرشح الإخوان المسلمين مما أنزل الرعب فى قلوب الناس ليضطروهم لعدم المشاركة في الانتخاب .*
*4- بتاريخ 16/4/2006 بعد هجوم المسلمين على أربع كنائس بالإسكندرية بيوم واحد تمت محاولة اقتحام كنيسة السيدة العذراء في العصافرة وبعد فشل المحاولة تم حرق مكتب الكهنة وغرفة القربان*
*5- بتاريخ 3/3 /2006 م قامت مجموعة من المسلمين بحرق كنيسة مار مينا -ببني مزار في المنطقة الغربية وذلك بعد أشاعوا بأن الأقباط يبنون كنيسة للصلاة فيها *
*6- الهجوم على كنيسة الأقباط بعزبة واصف في شهر فبراير 2006 وحرقها مُرددين لا اله إلا الله عيسى عدو الله، وحرق 25 بيتاً، وخمسة من الأقباط في حالة خطرة.*
*7- فجر يوم الاثنين التالي ليوم عيد الأضحى والموافق 29 أبريل 1996 حرق كنيسة العذراء بالعياط*
*8- في مايو 1996 حرقوا كنيسة الشهيد أبو سيفين بالفيوم *


----------



## القسيس محمد (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا تحترق كنائس الاقباط بمصر ولا تحترق مساجد المسلمين ؟؟ هل النيران اسلامية ؟؟ ام انها بفعل مسلمين*

ربنااااااااااااااااااااااا مووووووووووووووجود
========================​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا تحترق كنائس الاقباط بمصر ولا تحترق مساجد المسلمين ؟؟ هل النيران اسلامية ؟؟ ام انها بفعل مسلمين*



اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> *1- يوم 19-9-2008 تم تدمير كنيسة الروم الارثوذكس الاثرية برشيد اليوم فى شهر رمضان الذى تطلق فيه شياطين التخريب والحرق والهدم والاضطهاد القس لوقا: الاقتحام تم صباح اليوم بحجة أن المستشار قام بشراء الكنيسة وتدمير الأيقونات ورفات القديسين وهدم سورها! جبرائيل: الكنيسة أثرية ويمارس الأقباط المصريين الصلاة فيها بعد تنازل الروم الأرثوذكس عنها متابعة – نادر شكري اقتحم مستشار وابنيه وكلاء نيابة وأكثر من خمسون بلطجي كنيسة الروم التي بيعت للأقباط الأرثوذكس بمدينة رشيد وقاموا بهدم أسوارها باستخدام البلدوزرات ما أدى إلى إصابة حارس الكنيسة "أشرف فهمي عبد الله" وتدمير رفات الأباء والقديسين والأيقونات وسرقة ونهب محلات المستأجرين بجوار الكنيسة. القس لوقا أسعد عوض راعي كنيسة مارمرقس برشيد والمفوض من قبل مطران البحيرة الأنبا باخوميوس بالصلاة في هذه الكنيسة أكد أن ما حدث غير مفهوم، حيث فوجئ بالاقتحام في ساعة مبكرة من صباح اليوم الجمعة في الخامسة صباحاً عقب السحور وصلاة الفجر من جانب المستشار محمد مصطفى كامل تيرانا وابنيه محمد ومحمود وكلاء النيابة، ورغم أن الكنيسة لم تبعد سوى أمتار قليلة عن مركز شرطة رشيد إلا أن قوات الشرطة لم تتدخل لمنع التعدي على الحرم المقدس للكنيسة والاعتداء على حارس الكنيسة وتقييده!!!*​


*اقتحام كنيسة برشيد وتدميرها من قِبل مستشار وابنيه وكلاء نيابة و50 بلطجي!!*​

*القس لوقا: الاقتحام تم صباح اليوم بحجة أن المستشار قام بشراء الكنيسة وتدمير الأيقونات ورفات القديسين وهدم سورها! *
*جبرائيل: الكنيسة أثرية ويمار**س الأقباط المصريين الصلاة فيها بعد تنازل الروم الأرثوذكس عنها *
*متابعة ( نادر شكري )*
اقتحم مستشار وابنيه وكلاء نيابة وأكثر من خمسون بلطجي كنيسة الروم التي بيعت للأقباط الأرثوذكس بمدينة رشيد وقاموا بهدم أسوارها باستخدام البلدوزرات ما أدى إلى إصابة حارس الكنيسة "أشرف فهمي عبد الله" وتدمير رفات الأباء والقديسين والأيقونات وسرقة ونهب محلات المستأجرين بجوار الكنيسة. 
القس لوقا أسعد عوض راعي كنيسة مارمرقس برشيد والمفوض من قبل مطران البحيرة الأنبا باخوميوس بالصلاة في هذه الكنيسة أكد أن ما حدث غير مفهوم، حيث فوجئ بالاقتحام في ساعة مبكرة من صباح اليوم الجمعة في الخامسة صباحاً عقب السحور وصلاة الفجر من جانب المستشار محمد مصطفى كامل تيرانا وابنيه محمد ومحمود وكلاء النيابة، ورغم أن الكنيسة لم تبعد سوى أمتار قليلة عن مركز شرطة رشيد إلا أن قوات الشرطة لم تتدخل لمنع التعدي على الحرم المقدس للكنيسة والاعتداء على حارس الكنيسة وتقييده!!! 
وأشار القس لوقا أن المستشار يدّعي أنه قام بشراء الكنيسة والمحلات التجارية أسفل الكنيسة من كنيسة الروم الأرثوذكس رغم أن الكنيسة هي مبنى أثري تعود إلى القرون الأولى أي ما يقرب من 13 قرن ماضية وحدث اتفاق بين قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث وبطريرك الروم الأرثوذكس أن جميع الكنائس واحدة للصلاة بين الأقباط المصريين والروم وبالتالي تنازل الروم للكنيسة المصرية على الكنيسة التي تعرضت للحادث للممارسة الشعائر الدينية فيها. 





وأضاف أن هناك قضايا منظورة أمام المحاكم بشأن هذا الأمر ولم تحسم بعد وهذا لا يعطي الحق للمستشار وابنيه باقتحام وتدمير الأواني المقدسة والأيقونات وتدمير رفات القديسين وإطلاق الأعيرة النارية والاعتداء على الأقباط عند محاولة منعهم من اقتحام الكنيسة. 
وأشار القس لوقا أن المستشار كان دائماً ما يهدد من قبل باقتحام الكنيسة وهدمهما بحجة أنه قد قام بشرائها من البطريرك باتريوس منذ عدة سنوات ورغم أن البابا الحالي ثيؤدروس لم يعترف بهذا البيع وأعطى الكنيسة للأقباط الأرثوذكس ولذا نمارس فيها القداسات الإلهية والاجتماعات على مدار الأسبوع وحتى كتابة هذا الخبر كان القس لوقا والأقباط داخل قسم شرطة رشيد لمباشرة التحقيقات. 
أدان الدكتور نجيب جبرائيل رئيس الاتحاد المصري لحقوق الإنسان ما تعرضت له الكنيسة الأثرية التي يملكها الآن الأقباط الأرثوذكس المصريين من تعدي من جانب قاضي ووكلاء النيابة وهم مَن يعطوا الحق والعدل للمواطنين رغم أن الصراع على الكنيسة لم يحسم حتى الآن من جانب القضاء وفي الوقت نفسه لم يعترف بطريرك الروم الأرثوذكس بهذا البيع للمستشار وإنما اعترف بأن الكنيسة هي ملك للكنيسة المصرية الأرثوذكسية، وانتقد جبرائيل البطأ في تحرك الأجهزة الأمنية لمنع أكثر من خمسون بلطجي يتعدون على الحرم المقدس بصحبة المستشار مؤكداً أن هذا لا يمكن يحدث إذا تعرض لمسجد ولا يرضى المسلمين ببيع مسجد لتحويلة لنشاط تجاري وهناك اتفاق ما بين الكنيسة المصرية والروم الأرثوذكس بتبادل الكنائس للصلاة وهذا ما حدث بكنيسة مطروح للروم أن الكنيسة المصرية تمارس الصلاة فيها. 
وتقدم جبرائيل ببلاغ لمستشار مساعد وزير العدل ومدير التفتيش القضائي والسيد النائب العام ضد المستشار محمد مصطفى كامل تيرانا وابنيه أحمد محمد مصطفى تيرانا ومحمد محمد مصطفى تيرانا بهذا التعدي والهمجية واستغلال سلطتهم وعدم احترام الإحكام القضائية أو الإجراءات القانونية في مثل هذه الأحوال حيث مازالت التحقيقات مستمرة ويخشى جبرائيل مجاملة وكلاء النيابة الذين يباشرون التحقيق لزملائهم وللمستشار على حساب حق الكنيسة.




​ 






​ 







استمع إلى تسجيل نشرة الأخبار القبطية حول اقتحام كنيسة الروم الأرثوذوكس الأثرية قى مدينة رشيد وتدميرها
*



*
*مستشار ووكيلى نيابة يقتحمون كنيسة الروم الأرثوذكس الاثرية فى مدينة رشيد ويقومون بتدمير أسوار الكنيسة ومذبحها وايقوناتها الأثرية وتدنيس رفات القديسين الموجودين بها بمصاحبة خمسين بلطجياً مسلحين بالسيوف والأسلحة البيضاء*


 


صور الإعتداء على كنيسة الروم الأرثوذكس الاثرية فى مدينة رشيد


​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا تحترق كنائس الاقباط بمصر ولا تحترق مساجد المسلمين ؟؟ هل النيران اسلامية ؟؟ ام انها بفعل مسلمين*



اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> *2- حريق بكنيسة مار جرجس هليوبوليس 18/8/2008 السبب غير معلوم شب حريق بماكينة الصوت الخاصة بكنيسة الأنبا بيشوي التابعة لكنيسة مارجرجس بهليوبوليس، مما نتج عنه دخان كثيف بقاعة الكنيسة وعلى الفور أبلغ عمال الكنيسة الأستاذ ميلاد بيباوي مدير حسابات الكنيسة بالحريق، وكان ذلك في تمام الساعة الثالثة والنصف، وما كان منه إلا أن اتصل برجال المطافئ، وبعد عشر دقائق فقط أي في تمام الثالثة وأربعون دقيقة حضر رجال المطافئ، وأيضا عدد كبير من القيادات الأمنية إلى مكان الحريق *​


حريق بكنيسة مار جرجس هليوبوليس


​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 




شب حريق بماكينة الصوت الخاصة بكنيسة الأنبا بيشوي التابعة لكنيسة مارجرجس بهليوبوليس، مما نتج عنه دخان كثيف بقاعة الكنيسة وعلى الفور أبلغ عمال الكنيسة الأستاذ ميلاد بيباوي مدير حسابات الكنيسة بالحريق، وكان ذلك في تمام الساعة الثالثة والنصف، وما كان منه إلا أن اتصل برجال المطافئ، وبعد عشر دقائق فقط أي في تمام الثالثة وأربعون دقيقة حضر رجال المطافئ، وأيضا عدد كبير من القيادات الأمنية إلى مكان الحريق وتوالت الاتصالات من الأجهزة الأمنية والدفاع المدني بالأستاذ ميلاد بيباوي، الذي أكد أن رجال الإطفاء حضروا سريعا، وهذا أيضا ما أكده القس سرجيوس سرجيوس راعي الكنيسة، والجميع في انتظار تقرير الأدلة الجنائية لمعرفة أسباب هذا الحريق.​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا تحترق كنائس الاقباط بمصر ولا تحترق مساجد المسلمين ؟؟ هل النيران اسلامية ؟؟ ام انها بفعل مسلمين*



اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> *3- في الساعة الواحدة ظهرا يوم الأحد الموافق 20 /11 /2005 تم الاعتداء على كنيسة مارجرجس بحى غيط العنب بواسطة الاخوان المسلمون وبمساعدة بعض البلطجية والمسجلين خطر ، وتم رشق الكنيسة بالحجارة والطوب مما أدى الى وجود بعض الخسائر فى جدار الكنيسة وتم تحطيم سيارة أحد الخدام و التى كانت تقف أمام الباب وكشك الأمن الموجود أمام الكنيسة.ومن المتوقع أن تكون هذه الأعمال بتحريض من مرشح الإخوان المسلمين فى انتخابات مجلس الشعب عن دائرة كرموز و غيط العنب " محمود عطية " فئات .وذلك ردا على اشتراك الأقباط بغزارة فى هذه الانتخابات - وكأن هذا ليس حقا من حقوقنا - وقد تم الاعتداء على المحلات الموجودة بالشارع العمومى بواسطة بعض البلطجية التابعين للإخوان المسلمينوبعد مرور أكثر من 12 ساعة على هذه الاعتداءات لم نجد ولا عربة أمن واحده أمام الكنيسة بل حضر أفراد من الشرطة" لا يتعدوا 3 أفراد " بالرغم من الوعود بتوافد عربات الأمن المركزى والقوات الخاصة، هذا وقد هدأ أباء الكنيسة من روع الشباب الذين حضروا من كل أنحاء المكان كى يقفوا داخل الكنيسة للدفاع عنها وأصروا على التواجد بها إلى وقت متأخر جدا لمواجهة أى عدوان أخر قد يحث من البلطجية و الأخوان المسلمين . فضلا عن الثورة العارمة بين شباب الكنيسة تعبر عن شعورهم لما حدث.انتشرت اللجان الانتخابية فى أماكن متعدده بحى غيط العنب و ذهب الناس للتصويت وفوجئنا بوجود جمع كبير من البلطجية موجود على باب كل لجنة حاملين السيوف والأسلحة البيضاء لإرهاب الداخلين لترشيح مرشح الإخوان المسلمين " محمود عطية" والذى قام بعمل مسيرات أو بالأحرى مظاهرات واعتداءات تندد بالحزب الوطنى و بالوحدة الوطنية " مش عايزين وحدة وطنية " " الاسلام هو الحل" " فين المسرحية محمود عطية أهه" متحديا المسيحيين شعبا ومرشحين بالبلطجية ومسجلين الخطر .وكان للنساء دورا بارزا جدا فى هذة المهزله الانتخابية وغير متوقعا بالمرة حيث أن شباب البلطجية يرهبون الشباب من المنتخبين ، وكان نساء البلطجية حاملين السيوف يرهبون شابات المنتخبات لكى يدلوا بأسواطهم لمرشح الاخوان المسلمين محمود عطيه .والجدير بالذكر هنا أن كل ما حدث كان يحدث أمام رجال الشرطة والمباحث دون أى تدخل لمنع أحداث الشغب والعنف مما يجعلك تشعر بأنهم إما متواطئين معهم أو تملكهم الخوف مما يحدث ولم نجد أمامنا إلا الله كى يحمينا من هؤلاء البلطجية والمسلحين .هذا واستمر الحال على هذا الأمر حتى الساعة الثالثة ظهرا ولكنه لم ينتهى على ذلك بل ازداد الوضع سوءا حيث تجمهر الإخوان المسلمون على اللجان الانتخابية بغزارة شديدة حاملين نفس السيوف والإسلحة البيضاء وكانوا يههدون كل من يدخل بالقتل إن لم يصوت لصالح مرشح الإخوان المسلمين مما أنزل الرعب فى قلوب الناس ليضطروهم لعدم المشاركة في الانتخاب .*​


*الاعتداء على كنيسة مارجرجس بحى غيط العنب*
*في حادث مأساوي جديد يضاف الي سجل الاعتدأت الاسلامية علي الاقباط و كنائسهم في مصر و وسط تخاذل امني واضح قامت مجموعة من الاخوان المسلمين بالاعتدأء علي كنيسة مارجرجس بحي غيط العنب بالاسكندرية اثنأء الانتخابات البرلمانية .*
*رواية شاهد عيان :*
*في الساعة الواحدة ظهرا يوم الأحد الموافق 20 /11 /2005 تم الاعتداء على كنيسة مارجرجس بحى غيط العنب بواسطة الاخوان المسلمون*
*



*
*وبمساعدة بعض البلطجية والمسجلين خطر ، وتم رشق الكنيسة بالحجارة والطوب مما أدى الى وجود بعض الخسائر فى جدار الكنيسة وتم تحطيم سيارة أحد الخدام و التى كانت تقف أمام الباب وكشك الأمن الموجود أمام الكنيسة.*
*ومن المتوقع أن تكون هذه الأعمال بتحريض من مرشح الإخوان المسلمين فى انتخابات مجلس الشعب عن دائرة كرموز و غيط العنب " محمود عطية " فئات .وذلك ردا على اشتراك الأقباط بغزارة فى هذه الانتخابات - وكأن هذا ليس حقا من حقوقنا - وقد تم الاعتداء على المحلات الموجودة بالشارع العمومى بواسطة بعض البلطجية التابعين للإخوان المسلمين*
*وبعد مرور أكثر من 12 ساعة على هذه الاعتداءات لم نجد ولا عربة أمن واحده أمام الكنيسة بل حضر أفراد من الشرطة" لا يتعدوا 3 أفراد " بالرغم من الوعود بتوافد عربات الأمن المركزى والقوات الخاصة، هذا وقد هدأ أباء الكنيسة من روع الشباب الذين حضروا من كل أنحاء المكان كى يقفوا داخل الكنيسة للدفاع عنها وأصروا على التواجد بها إلى وقت متأخر جدا لمواجهة أى عدوان أخر قد يحث من البلطجية و الأخوان المسلمين . فضلا عن الثورة العارمة بين شباب الكنيسة تعبر عن شعورهم لما حدث.*
*انتشرت اللجان الانتخابية فى أماكن متعدده بحى غيط العنب و ذهب الناس للتصويت وفوجئنا بوجود جمع كبير من البلطجية موجود على باب كل لجنة حاملين السيوف والأسلحة البيضاء لإرهاب الداخلين لترشيح مرشح الإخوان المسلمين " محمود عطية" والذى قام بعمل مسيرات أو بالأحرى مظاهرات واعتداءات تندد بالحزب الوطنى و بالوحدة الوطنية " مش عايزين وحدة وطنية " " الاسلام هو الحل" " فين المسرحية محمود عطية أهه" متحديا المسيحيين شعبا ومرشحين بالبلطجية ومسجلين الخطر .*
*وكان للنساء دورا بارزا جدا فى هذة المهزله الانتخابية وغير متوقعا بالمرة حيث أن شباب البلطجية يرهبون الشباب من المنتخبين ، وكان نساء البلطجية حاملين السيوف يرهبون شابات المنتخبات لكى يدلوا بأسواطهم لمرشح الاخوان المسلمين محمود عطيه .*
*والجدير بالذكر هنا أن كل ما حدث كان يحدث أمام رجال الشرطة والمباحث دون أى تدخل لمنع أحداث الشغب والعنف مما يجعلك تشعر بأنهم إما متواطئين معهم أو تملكهم الخوف مما يحدث ولم نجد أمامنا إلا الله كى يحمينا من هؤلاء البلطجية والمسلحين .*
*هذا واستمر الحال على هذا الأمر حتى الساعة الثالثة ظهرا ولكنه لم ينتهى على ذلك بل ازداد الوضع سوءا حيث تجمهر الإخوان المسلمون على اللجان الانتخابية بغزارة شديدة حاملين نفس السيوف والإسلحة البيضاء وكانوا يههدون كل من يدخل بالقتل إن لم يصوت لصالح مرشح الإخوان المسلمين مما أنزل الرعب فى قلوب الناس ليضطروهم لعدم المشاركة في الانتخاب .*
*شريط فيديو يوضح الاعتدأت التي حدثت في كنيسة مارجرجس بغيط العنب بالاسكندرية للمشاهدة اضغط هنا :*
*http://www.copts.net/video/5.rm*​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا تحترق كنائس الاقباط بمصر ولا تحترق مساجد المسلمين ؟؟ هل النيران اسلامية ؟؟ ام انها بفعل مسلمين*



اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> *4- بتاريخ 16/4/2006 بعد هجوم المسلمين على أربع كنائس بالإسكندرية بيوم واحد تمت محاولة اقتحام كنيسة السيدة العذراء في العصافرة وبعد فشل المحاولة تم حرق مكتب الكهنة وغرفة القربان*​


*صور حرق كنيسة العذراء بالاسكندريه*
*بتاريخ 16/4/2006 م أى بعد هجوم السفاحين المسلمين على أربع كنائس بالأسكندرية بيوم واحد تمت محاوله اقتحام كنيسه السيده العذراء فى العصافره و بعد فشل المحاوله تم حرق مكتب الكهنه و غرفه القربان*
*كما تم تحطيم اتوبيس جمعيه القديس متى*
*كما تم تحطيم محلات الاقباط و تدمير واجهاتها*
*وقال شاهد عيان : " الكلام ده مش اشاعه ولا منقول عن حد الكلام ده شوفته بعينى وانا ساكن جنب الكنيسه " *
*كل ده غير اللى بيحصل دلوقتى فى كنيسه مكسيموس و على حسب ماسمعت انه كان فيه شباب بلطجى ينظر الشعب المسيحى بعد القداس خارج الكنيسه بالسلاح الابيض*
*



*​ 
*



*​ 




​ 




​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا تحترق كنائس الاقباط بمصر ولا تحترق مساجد المسلمين ؟؟ هل النيران اسلامية ؟؟ ام انها بفعل مسلمين*



اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> *5- بتاريخ 3/3 /2006 م قامت مجموعة من المسلمين بحرق كنيسة مار مينا -ببني مزار في المنطقة الغربية وذلك بعد أشاعوا بأن الأقباط يبنون كنيسة للصلاة فيها *​


*حرق كنيسة مار مينا ببنى مزار*
*بتاريخ 3/3 2006 م ورد أخبار بأنه قامت مجموعة من المسلمين بحرق كنيسة مار مينا ببنى مزار فى المنطقة الغربية وذلك بعد أشاعوا بأن الأقباط قاموا بحرق مسجد فى المنيا كما ترددت إشاعات أخرى بأنهم قاموا بعملية الحرق ردا على الرسوم التى نشرت فى الدانمارك بعد بثوا شائعات فى آسنا بان بعض الأقباط يقوموا بنشر رسوم مسيئة للنبى وهو ما أدى لقيام المسلمون بحرق احدي منازل الأقباط .*
*وصرح مصدر قبطى مسئول من المنيا أن الكنيسة أصيبت بتلفيات كثيرة منها الزجاج وحوش الكنيسة ولكن لم تؤثر النيران على الموجودين داخل الكنيسة أو خارجها وقامت قوات الأمن بالوصول بعد الحادث لكنها لم تتوصل حتى الآن للجناة بل قاموا باستدعاء القس عجايبى يوسف راعى الكنيسة لاستجوابه فى مقر امن الدولة بالمنيا .*
*وتقوم قوات الأمن بحصار الكنيسة حتى الآن وملاحقة الجناة وأكد مصدر أمنى أن المواد التى استخدمت كانت مواد بدائية من زجاجات المولوتوف المملوءة كيروسين وبنزين تخرج منها قماشة يتم إشعالها ولا صحة لما تردد بتفجير الكنيسة ونقوم الآن بتمشيط المنطقة بالكامل للقبض على الجناة ونحاول السيطرة على الوضع حتى لا يتفاقم فى ظل الشائعات المتلاحقة التى تزداد مع تكرار مثل هذه الأحداث .*
*المصدر *
*موسوعة تاريخ أقباط مصر *


----------



## القسيس محمد (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا تحترق كنائس الاقباط بمصر ولا تحترق مساجد المسلمين ؟؟ هل النيران اسلامية ؟؟ ام انها بفعل مسلمين*

لو كتبت كتب وانهمرت  دموعى انهار من دم
بجد مش هايصور الالم اللى جوايه 
صدقونى شىء محزن بل مخزى
اللى بيحصل ده
هارجع واقول 
ربناااااااااااا موجود
سلام المسيح معكم وفى حياتكم
===================​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا تحترق كنائس الاقباط بمصر ولا تحترق مساجد المسلمين ؟؟ هل النيران اسلامية ؟؟ ام انها بفعل مسلمين*



اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> *6- الهجوم على كنيسة الأقباط بعزبة واصف في شهر فبراير 2006 وحرقها مُرددين لا اله إلا الله عيسى عدو الله، وحرق 25 بيتاً، وخمسة من الأقباط في حالة خطرة.*​


*حرق كنيسة بعزبة واصف فى مركز العياط محافظة الجيزة مصر*
*تبدأ الأحداث دائما بأن المسلمين فى مصر يريدون أن ينفذ قانون الشريعة الإسلامية بالإرهاب لأن الدولة كثيراً ما كانت تنحاز*
*



*
*إلي عصابات الإخوان والإرهاب والإجرام المنتشرة فى مصر وهذا يعنى أن المواطن المسلم لا يهتم بسلطة الدولة ولا يهاب قراراتها والقوانين التى تطبق وأولى الأمر وهذا يعنى أنهيار للسلطة فى مصر وإليكم ما حدث :*
*صرح مدحت قلادة المتحدث الإعلامي باسم منظمة "أقباط متحدون" قائلا لوكالة الأخبار الألكترونية "العربية.نت" إن الأوضاع لا زالت متوترة في قرية عزبة واصف، "بعد أن حاول مسلمون غاضبون إحراق الكنيسة التي حصلت على ترخيص من وزير الداخلية وافتتحت أمس" مشيرا إلى أنها لم تكن بيتا بل كنيسة مغلقة منذ 3 سنوات بغرض الترميم.*
*وأضاف أن 15 بيتا من بيوت المسيحيين في القرية تعرضت للحرق، وأصيب أربعة منهم نقلوا لتلقي العلاج في مستشفى العياط المركزي. وأوضح أن قوات الأمن فرضت حصارا على القرية ومنعت الدخول والخروج منها، وألقت القبض على 27 شخصا بينهم 5 مسيحيين بتهمة الشغب وإشعال الفتنة الطائفية " أنتهى *
*كنيسة فى قرية صغيرة أسمها عزبة واصف تابعة لمركز العياط ظلت مقفلة لمدة ثلاث سنوات لم يستطع المسيحيين أن يصلوا ويتعبدوا هذه الثلاث سنوات وأستطاع المسيحيين بالقرية التى يقطنها 1200 مسيحي من عدد السكان البالغ عددهم 3200 نسمة ، أن يحصلوا على ترخيص رسمى من الحكومة وجهات الأمن بفتح الكنيسة المغلقة منذ ثلاث سنين *
*وفى يوم الأثنين الموافق 20/ 2 / 2006 م ذهب الأقباط نقطة بوليس القرية المجاورة لتنفيذ امر فتح الكنيسة المغلقة فرفض الرائد / عادل أبو سريع تنفيذ القانون , وسرب أنباء إلى المسلمين مفادها أن الأقباط يريدون فتح الكنيسة , فهيج مسلموا القرية جميعهم كبارهم وصغارهم ونسائهم فتجمعوا وأتجهوا إلى المنطقة التى يسكنها المسيحيين بعد أن قطعوا الكهرباء عن القرية كتخطيط عصابات الإسلام الشائع وهم يطلقون الأسلحة النارية وتوجهوا إلى مبنى الكنيسة المغلق وحملوا زجاجات المولوتوف (زجاجات مملوئه بالكيروسين وتخرج من فوهتها قطعه من قماش ) يشعلونها ويلقونها على مبنى الكنيسة وبيوت المسيحيين و وكسروا بيوت المسيحيين وسرقوهم و والمسيحيين يحاولون إطفاء الحرائق التى أشتعلت فى بيوتهم وزرائبهم . *
*وكانت الخسائر حرق أربعة منازل للأقباط الآتى أسمائهم : *
*1 - سامى نجيب معوض *
*2 - عوض الله نجيب *
*3 - عدلى عبده عبد الشهيد *
*4 - كمال عبد السيد ( الذى احترقت زريبة الحيوانات الملحقة ببيته تماماً وكان بها حمار نفق محترقاً ) *
*وبعد أربع ساعات حاصرت قوات الأمن البلدة فهدأت إعتداءات رجال المسلمين وشبابهم على الأقباط إلا أن النساء المسلمات وأطفالهن كانوا يلقون الحجارة على المسيحيين وقوات الأمن فأصيب الرائد شريف عمر بإحدى هذه الأحجار المتساقطة . *
*وقد هاجم المسلمون سيدة قبطية إسمها جمالات نجيب معوض وكسروا الضلوع فى قفصها الصدرى وأصيبت بكسور أخرى وترقد مع أقباط آخرين فى مستشفى العياط المركزى . *
*ومن غرائب هذا الحدث أن البوليس ألقى القبض على عوض الله يعقوب وهو مجنى عليه وقد حرق المسلمين زريبته , أى أن المجنى عليه أصبح متهماً .*
*ويقول شهود عيان أن بعزبة واصف 50 من أمراء الجماعات الإسلامية الإجرامية الإرهابية . *
*وفى اليوم التالى الثلاثاء الموافق 21/2/2006م ظن الجميع من ألأمن والأقباط أن الأمر قد هدأ إلا أنهم فوجئوا بأهالى القرية المجاورة قرية ميت القايد القريبة منها والتى يسكنها مسلمين بالتجمهر والتضامن مع مسلمى عزبة واصف ومهاجمة الأقباط وحرق كنيستهم إلا أن قوات الأمن أحبطت محاولاتهم فى أختراق القرية إلا أنهم أنلفوا زراعات الأقباط فى حقولهم وسرقوا حيواناتهم ومحاصيلهم . *
*وقد شهد أهالى القرية المسيحيين بأن رجال الأمن قاموا بعملهم وأداء واجباتهم القانونية ما عدا الرائد / عادل ابو سريع فى نقطة بوليس كفر عمار . *
*والخبر التالي ذكرته العربية نت *
*القاهرة - العربية نت *
*شهدت قرية في محافظة الجيزة، المجاورة للعاصمة المصرية مشاحنات طائفية أوقعت بعض الإصابات ونتج عنها حرق بعض المنازل وإصابة ضابط من قوات الأمن التي هرعت لمعالجة الموقف الذي تفجر على خلفية افتتاح كنيسة.*
*وقالت مصادر امنية لـ"العربية.نت" إن تلك المشاحنات نتجت عن قيام بعض المسيحيين في قرية عزبة واصف بمركز العياط بالجيزة بتحويل بيت كانوا يؤدون الصلاة فيه إلى مضيفة تمهيدا لتحويلها إلى كنيسة، مما أغضب السكان المسلمين في تلك القرية التي يقطنها 3200 نسمة بينهم 1200 مسيحي، وكذلك في قرية ميت القايد القريبة منها، ونتج عن ذلك معارك استخدمت فيها الأعيرة النارية أدت إلى اصابة اربعة من المسلمين واثنين من المسيحيين، إضافة إلى إصابة الرائد شريف عمر من قوات الأمن التي حاولت السيطرة على الموقف، بسبب قذف الحجارة المتبادل بين الجانبين.*
*وأضافت هذه المصادر أن قوات كبيرة من الأمن المركزي فرضت طوقا حول القرية من أجل اعادة الهدوء اليها، وتم القبض على مجموعة تضم مسلمين ومسيحيين لمسئوليتهم عن اشعال الفتنة، وقيامهم بحرق ثلاثة حظائر مواشي في القرية.*
*إلا أن مدحت قلادة المتحدث الإعلامي باسم منظمة "أقباط متحدون" قال لـ"العربية.نت" إن الأوضاع لا زالت متوترة في قرية عزبة واصف، "بعد أن حاول مسلمون غاضبون إحراق الكنيسة التي حصلت على ترخيص من وزير الداخلية وافتتحت أمس" مشيرا إلى أنها لم تكن بيتا بل كنيسة مغلقة منذ 3 سنوات بغرض الترميم.*
*وأضاف أن 15 بيتا من بيوت المسيحيين في القرية تعرضت للحرق، وأصيب أربعة منهم نقلوا لتلقي العلاج في مستشفى العياط المركزي. وأوضح أن قوات الأمن فرضت حصارا على القرية ومنعت الدخول والخروج منها، وألقت القبض على 27 شخصا بينهم 5 مسيحيين بتهمة الشغب وإشعال الفتنة الطائفية.*
*http://www.alarabiya.net/Articles/2006/02/21/21336.htm*
*تقرير مركز الكلمة لحقوق الإنسان حول الاعتداءات الطائفية بعزبة واصف غالي باشا بالعياط*
*تقــارير*
*22/02/2006*
*- صدام طائفي جاء اثر قيام مجموعة من الشباب بتنظيف كنيسة الانبا بولا والانبا انطونيوس والتى اثارت حول تواجدها وفتحها مشاحنات عديدة كان أبرزها ما تم منذ ثلاث سنوات ، ولكن كانت هذه المرة مختلفة حيث نما إلى علم أهالي عزبة واصف غالى باشا الأقباط أن هنالك قرار صدر من السيد المحافظ بفتح الكنيسة وقامت أجهزة امن الدولة بفك الشمع الأحمر من على أبواب الكنيسة بسبب القرار الصادر من المحافظ وموافقة لجهات الأمنية وفى يوم الأحد 19 / 2 ، وفى أثناء قيام بعض الشباب بتنظيف الكنيسة تم الهجوم من قبل مجموعات زاحفة من القرى المجاورة وهى قرية منشية أبو عباس ميت القائد ، وقرية السعودية ، وقرية جزرا وكان مع الهجوم صيحات تدعو إلى الجهاد وشعارات تهيج المشاعر بجانب ازدراء للدين المسيحى ومنها على سبيل المثال ( لا الله الا الله عيسى عدو الله ، ولا الله الا الله النصارى أعداء الله ) ثم حاولوا إحراق الكنيسة بالعبوات المشتعلة والبنزين وتم حرق أجزاء منها وقاموا بإحراق عشر منازل وهى منازل كل من عدلى عبده السيد ، وكمال عبد السيد ، سامى نجيب معوض ، عوض الله يعقوب ، وهذه بعض الأسماء التي استطعنا الحصول عليها . *
*- ومن المهازل هو أن الأمن حاول إلصاق تهم إشعال النار فى البيوت لملاكها الذين رأيناهم بأعيننا وهم محاصرين بداخل منازلهم ولا يستطيعوا الخروج منها ليقضوا ابسط احتياجاتهم اليومية من الطعام أو الذهاب إلى العمل ومن الغريب والجديد فى هذه الأحداث خروج بعض المجاهدات فى أحداث الهجوم منهم على سبيل المثال ولـيس الحصـر ( السيده ش من عائلة عبد الفتاح صلاح ، ومن عائلة محمد مرسى السيده أ) هذا من ناحية ، ومن ناحية أخرى استرعى انتباهنا منظر غريب حيث وجدنا رجال الأمن جميعا جالسين فى بيت توقعنا لأول وهلة أنها مضيفة لرجل ذو شأن وفتحه على سبيل المجاملة لرجال الأمن . ولكن بالسؤال عرفنا أنها ملك السيد محمد مرسى وهو على رأس المتهمين من أهل القرية حيث يتحمل أولاده النصيب الأكبر أثارة الشغب وإشعال النيران وإلقاء الزجاجات الحارقة على منازل الأقباط وهذا ما يعطى انطباع مبدئي عن عدم حياد أجهزة الأمن فى حل المشكلة ، لأنه وبالتدقيق لاحظنا وجود امرأة ومعها أطفال قد تكون ربة المنزل أو الشغالة وكانت تحمل صوانى الشاى والماء البارد وبعد أن سألنا عن سر ضيافة تلك الآنسة الكريمة لقوات الأمن ، قال احد رجال المن أنهم أولاد ناس . ولاحظنا أيضا درجة الود التى وصلت إلى حد مداعبة الأطفال من قبل أفراد امن الدولة . وعندما تحدثنا مع أفراد الأمن لمعرفة إلى أي مدى وصلت العلاقة قلنا له بالطبع هذا صديقك أما مرقص وجرجس فأكمل هو قائلا أنا معهم زى الموس مما دفعنا إلى المجاهرة بحزم عن تلك العنصرية من رجال الأمن وهنا خرجت السيدة أو الشغالة وقالت مهما فعلتم لن يجدى ولا أدرى بأي منطلق بتتكلموا ولماذا هذه الثقة فى كلامكم أمام قوات الأمن العام وامن الدولة ، وبعد ذلك لم يوافق رجال امن الدولة ببقائنا فى القرية وأجبرونا على الذهاب . *
*- ثم ذهبنا إلى شرطة العياط لنتأكد من وجود أسماء العائلة المضيفة لرجال الأمن أم لا وبالفعل لم نجد أي اسم من أسماء عائلة المجرم مرسى بالكامل رغم تأكيد أقباط القرية من ارتكابهم وأقاربهم بذلك أمام الشرطة ولكن يبدوا أن هناك تزوير فى التقارير لصالح عائلة مرسى المضيفة لقوات الأمن والتزوير ليس فى هذا فقط ، ولكن أيضا وجدنا تزوير فى التقارير الطبية ومنها على سبيل المثال المواطنة جمالات نجيب معوض البالغة 33 سنه التى حضرت إلى المستشفى يوم 21 / 2 الساعة 3:45 دقيقة عن طريق الاسعاف وورد بالتقارير أنها مصابه بتورم بالساعد والكوع الأيسر وتعرض على أخصائى العظام باكر لتحدد مدى حاجتها للعلاج ولا يمنع من عرضها على النيابة هذا ما جاء فى التقرير الموجود فى قسم الشرطة ولكن مع مطابقتها بتقرير المستشفى الذى ذهبنا إليها للتأكد وجدنا الآتي :*
*جمالات نجيب معوض - السن 33 عام - دخول يوم 20/ 2 -الساعة 6: 45 عن طريق الاسعاف - ومصابة بتورم بالساعد والكوع الأيسر وتعرض على أخصائي العظام صباحا لتحديد مدى حاجتها للعلاج ولم نجد فى تقرير المستشفى عبارة لا مانع من عرضها على النيابة وقد وجدنا أيضا من واقع السجلات مصابون آخرين هم : *
*- ماجدة حمدان على 28 عام *
*- ناديه صلاح أمين 28 عام *
*- عويس حافظ 65 عام *
*- منى ابو زيد مناع 20 عام *
*- جمالات نجيب معوض 33 عام *
*- عطيه يعقوب عوض الله 35 عام *
*ومن المثير للدهشة أن المصابة منى ابو زيد كان مكتوب فى التقرير الطبى الخاص بها أنها مصابة بما يشبه الارتجاج وان حالتها خطيرة وعندما طلبنا مقابلتها قالوا أنها خرجت صباحا وهنا نتساءل كيف تكون حالتها خطيرة ثم تخرج ثانى يوم صباحا مما يؤكد محاولة أجهزة الأمن تحويل المشكلة لصالح المسلمين على حساب الأقباط *
*- ومما يجب أن نوضحه أن عدد سكان القرية الفين نسمة تقريبا منهم 1200 قبطى تقريبا ولا يجدون كنيسة يصلون بها ، واقرب كنيسة لهم هى كنيسة السيدة العذراء والتى تخدم 40 قرية وتبعد عن هذه القرية 7 كيلو يتخللها ترع ومصارف هذا بجانب التحرشات حيث أن هذه المنطقة من بؤر الإرهاب . *
*- وعن دور الجهات الأمنية وتقصيرها ، وجهنا السؤال لقيادة أمنية وواجهناه بأن التقصير من الجهات الأمنية لعب دورا بارزا فى قطع النور عن القرية لتسهيل عمليه الهجوم على الأقباط حيث قام الغفير الحكومي المسئول هناك بقطع النور ؟ أجاب قائلا انه لا يوجد دخل للحكومة فى هذا فمن أشعل الموضوع هو حارس الكنيسة الذى أثار مشاعر المسلمين حيث كان يتمشى فى القرية قائلا أنهم فنحوا الكنيسة ، ولا نعرف كيف وصل الأمر إلى الاستخفاف بعقولنا إلى هذا الحد ، وأثناء تواجدنا فى مكتب الأمن جاءنا اتصال تليفوني يبلغنا بوصول تهديد إلى رجل يدعى عماد يعقوب ويملك مصنع مواد لاصقة ودهانات بحرق المصنع بجانب التهديد بحرق ممتلكاته واحتمال اعتقاله لأنه سارع بإبلاغ منظمات حقوق الإنسان بملابسات تلك الواقعة وقد أثارت هذه المكالمة احد ضباط امن الدولة هناك والذى اخذ منا موقفا عدائيا حيث منعنا من دخول القرية وإخراجنا خارجها بحجة انه لا يضمن سلامتنا على الرغم من قوله فى البداية أن الحالة الأمنية مستقرة . وقد شاهدنا أثناء خروجنا جموسة ملقاة فى الترعة ومحترقة وحمار أيضا وذلك فى المنزلين الذين تمكنا من دخولهم قبل إجبارنا على الخروج هذا بالإضافة إلى تقليع الزرع وإحراقه . *
*وملحوظة أخيرة أن الجامع الموجود بالقرية الذي بناه هو واصف باشا غالى القبطي ومع ذلك المسلمين يرفضون بناء كنيسة للمسيحيين فى القرية عمار يا مصر. *
*تحقيق مدام / هالة المصرى عضو مجلس الامناء*
*الأستاذ/ عماد عزمى سكرتير عام مجلس المركز *
*الأستاذ/ عصام رضا عضو المركز*
*الأستاذ/ ماجد اديب عضو المركز*
*الأستاذ/ ريمون وجيه عضو المركز *
http://www.copts-united.com/gnews/gn.php?subaction=showfull&id=1140637975&archive=&start_from=&ucat=13& الأقباط متحدون
*بيان‏ ‏من‏ ‏مطرانية‏ ‏الجيزة*
*حول‏ ‏تداعيات‏ ‏مشكلة‏ ‏عزبة‏ ‏واصف‏ ‏باشا‏ ‏بالعياط*
*المكان‏ ‏ملك‏ ‏مطرانية‏ ‏الأقباط‏ ‏الأرثوذكس‏ ‏بالجيزة‏ ‏عبارة‏ ‏عن‏ ‏قصر‏ ‏قديم‏ ‏يعلوه‏ ‏قبة‏ ‏وبالداخل‏ ‏به‏ ‏رسومات‏ ‏وآيات‏ ‏مسيحية‏ ‏وبجواره‏ ‏أرض‏ ‏فضاء‏ ‏علي‏ ‏مساحة‏ 6 ‏قراريط‏ ‏وكلها‏ ‏مسورة‏ ‏بسور‏ ‏من‏ ‏أربع‏ ‏جهات‏ ‏وتم‏ ‏الشراء‏ ‏في‏ ‏يناير‏ 2001 ‏وتم‏ ‏الشراء‏ ‏من‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏ناظر‏ ‏أرض‏ ‏عزبة‏ ‏واصف‏ ‏باشا‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏غالي‏ ‏والذي‏ ‏آلت‏ ‏ملكية‏ ‏عزبة‏ ‏واصف‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الناظر‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏إن‏ ‏واصف‏ ‏باشا‏ ‏قام‏ ‏بالهبة‏ ‏الكاملة‏ ‏لناظر‏ ‏الوقف‏ ‏بدون‏ ‏مقابل‏ ‏وأصبح‏ ‏الناظر‏ ‏هو‏ ‏المالك‏ ‏والعزبة‏ ‏عبارة‏ ‏عن‏ ‏قصر‏ ‏واصف‏ ‏باشا‏ 50 ‏فدانا‏ ‏أرضا‏ ‏زراعية‏ ‏قام‏ ‏الناظر‏ ‏ببيعها‏ ‏جميعا‏ ‏في‏ ‏الفترة‏ ‏الأخيرة‏,‏وقام‏ ‏واصف‏ ‏باشا‏ ‏ببناء‏ ‏مسجد‏ ‏لأهالي‏ ‏القرية‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏زمن‏ ‏بعيد‏ .‏ولا يوجد‏ ‏في‏ ‏العزبة‏ ‏أي‏ ‏مبني‏ ‏خدمي‏ ‏أو‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏لأبناء‏ ‏الطائفة‏.‏*
*وتقدمت‏ ‏مطرانية‏ ‏الأقباط‏ ‏الأرثوذكس‏ ‏بالجيزة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الجهات‏ ‏المعنية‏ ‏باستخدام‏ ‏المبني‏ ‏المملوك‏ ‏للمطرانية‏ ‏مبني‏ ‏خدمي‏ ‏لأبناء‏ ‏الطائفة‏ ‏وحينما‏ ‏صدر‏ ‏قرار‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏الوزير‏ ‏بالموافقة‏ ‏وعلم‏ ‏الأهالي‏ ‏بذلك‏ ‏حدث‏ ‏التجمهر‏ ‏وثار‏ ‏الشغب‏ ‏بالقرية‏ ‏مما‏ ‏أوقع‏ ‏الرعب‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أهل‏ ‏القرية‏ ‏وتدخل‏ ‏الأمن‏ ‏وقبض‏ ‏علي‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الأهالي‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏أثاروا‏ ‏الشغب‏ ‏والجهود‏ ‏تبذل‏ ‏لاحتواء‏ ‏الموقف‏ ‏والأضرار‏ ‏التي‏ ‏حدثت‏ ‏بسيطة‏ ‏للغاية‏.‏*
*نشر بجريدة وطنى بتاريخ الأحد 26/2/2006م العدد 2305 *​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا تحترق كنائس الاقباط بمصر ولا تحترق مساجد المسلمين ؟؟ هل النيران اسلامية ؟؟ ام انها بفعل مسلمين*

*وأنت أيهــــــــــا الشعب القبطى .. *
*ليس الحــــرق بجديد علينا .. بل أن تاريخك فى الإضطهاد حافل بأمثال هذه الحوادث وبما هو أبشع وأقسى , والمسيحية فى مصر سارت فى الطريق الضيق منذ إستشهاد كاروزها مار مرقس الرسول عبر الأجيــال الطويلة قاست : الحــرق , والصلب , والرجم , والجــلد , والعصر , والإلقاء إلى الوحوش الضارية .. وشتى أنواع التعذيب المختلفة . *
*فصبــــراً جميــــلاً .. وطوبى لكم إذا إضطهدوكم , لقد كان آباؤكم يفرحون عندما يستشهدون , ولكن هذا لا يمنعكم إطلاقاً من المطالبة بحقوقكم . *
*أن بولس الرسول ضرب وسجن وجلد ورجم حتى ظن أنه مات وأحتمل وإحتمل كل الإضطهادات فى فرح , ولكن ذلك لم يمنعه من أن يقول لقائد المائة فى إستنكار :"أيجوز لكم أن تجلدوا رجلاً رومانياً غير مقضى عليه ؟ " *
*وهكذا خاف قائد المائة , وخاف الوالى وعرض أمر الرسول على القيصر .*
*ولكن فى إحتجاجكم كونوا عقلاء وكونوا مسيحيين طالبوا بحقوكم بكل الطرق الشرعية التى يكفلها القانون , وقبل كل شئ إرفعوا قلوبكم إلى الرب ونحن واثقون أنه لا وزير ولا رئيس ولا أى حزب مهما عظم خطره يستطيع أن يحتمل صلاة ترفعونها بقلب نقى الى الرب , بل أننا نخشى على كل هؤلاء من صلواتكم .*




*بقلم نظير جيــــد / البابا شنودة الثالـــث البطريرك الــ 117 *
*العدد الأول والثانى لمجلــة مدارس الأحــــد لعام 1952 م *​


----------



## Holy Jerusalem (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا تحترق كنائس الاقباط بمصر ولا تحترق مساجد المسلمين ؟؟ هل النيران اسلامية ؟؟ ام انها بفعل مسلمين*

:94:  أود أن أخبركم كل الأحباء أنه كلما أقرأ هذي الأخبار و هذي الأعمال الأرهابية التي يقوم بها المسلمون الارهابيون تحت شعار الدين :bud::act19: أزداد إلي جانب الشعور بالالم الشعور بالفرح الشديد  لعدة أسباب : 
1- :17_1_34[1]:leasantr:sami73: وعود الكتاب و إلهنا الحي تتحقق انه يو 16:33  قد كلمتكم بهذا ليكون لكم فيّ سلام.في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق.ولكن ثقوا.انا قد غلبت العالم
2-  نحن مطمئنون و كل هذا لا يهمنا لأن ألهنا الحي وومواقفه مع أبناءه كثيرة جداً :story:تتطمئنا تذكروا البابا شنودة و السادات هذا مثال حي من العصر الحاضر و غيره الآلاف فهذا تأييد علي وعود الله القائلة:36_1_66: لو 12:6  أليست خمسة عصافير تباع بفلسين.وواحد منها ليس منسيا امام الله. لو 12:7  بل شعور رؤوسكم ايضا جميعها محصاة.فلا تخافوا انتم افضل من عصافير كثيرة. و نحن كبشر افضل من العصافير فالله خلق الكون كله من أجل راحة الأنسان كما أننا لسنا كأي بشر فنحن لسنا عبيد بل أبناء  يو 15:15  لا اعود اسميكم عبيدا لان العبد لا يعلم ما يعمل سيده.لكني قد سميتكم احباء لاني أعلمتكم بكل ما سمعته من ابي.
3- لماذ نضطرب و لدينا نبوات سفر يوحنا اللاهوتي عن أنهيار كل ضد المسيح
4- و إن كان المسلم يظن انه بذلك يخدم الله فهذا تأييد علي أفلاس دينه لأن الأسلام بكل أعلامه و مصادره عاجز عن الرد علي الرد التساؤلات الموجهة للأسلام بالنصوص و البراهين و الأدلة المقنعة فيضطر المسلم آسفاً إلي الدفاع عن إلهه العاجز و الضعيف بحد السيف كما أمُر رسوله 5- كما أننا كالذهب كلما زادت نيران الأضطهاد كلما تنقي الذهب و ظهر معدنه الأصيل النقي القائم علي حجر الزاوية :36_22_26::smi102: [/FONT]


----------

